# Stackmat Pro Timer Issues



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2013)

Apparently the pro timers at this competition really sucked.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSm4yUj52hk


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Apparently the pro timers at this competition really sucked.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSm4yUj52hk



Wow, that is really bad. I've seen timer fails like this before but...ouch. Is it just a matter of getting used to it? I have a pro timer and I don't have this problem.

Out of curiosity, do speedstackers also notice this difference?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2013)

My 2x2 timer fail cost me a place in the 2nd round. I didn't even bother to check if the timer had stopped, because why wouldn't it, so added 0.8 onto my 2nd solve =(


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> My 2x2 timer fail cost me a place in the 2nd round. I didn't even bother to check if the timer had stopped, because why wouldn't it, so added 0.8 onto my 2nd solve =(



I got a timer fail on 2^3 too (stopping it didn't work on first attempt, worked only on second), it didn't have a significant incidence on my results (it didn't cost me a qualification or a PB), but yes, these things seem to happen way too often with the new timers.


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Apparently the pro timers at this competition really sucked.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSm4yUj52hk



Oh wow, that really sucks. That shouldn't be happening, especially when world records are at stake (for Alex).
An issue I had at worlds was that they reset after I stopped them (twice on critical solves). That's never happened for me on a gen-2 timer, as far as I can remember.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Oh wow, that really sucks. That shouldn't be happening, especially when world records are at stake (for Alex).
> An issue I had at worlds was that they reset after I stopped them (twice on critical solves). That's never happened for me on a gen-2 timer, as far as I can remember.



Faz at worlds did the pro timers have the protective rings around the power and reset buttons? 

The ones we have do, so we didn't have any reset issues.. but the stopping issue is very apparent


----------



## Faz (Aug 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Faz at worlds did the pro timers have the protective rings around the power and reset buttons?
> 
> The ones we have do, so we didn't have any reset issues.. but the stopping issue is very apparent



I don't think they did, no.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, screwed me over a few times during the comp.

Was told that we just have to make do with it.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, screwed me over a few times during the comp.
> 
> Was told that we just have to make do with it.



Erm.. who said that to you? 

"Making do" with inaccurate timing equipment in an official competition is not good enough.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 28, 2013)

_11a) Incidents include:
(...)
11a3) Equipment malfunction.
11b) If an incident occurs, the WCA Delegate determines an impartial and appropriate course of action.
11d) If the WCA Regulations are not fully clear or if the incident is not covered by the WCA Regulations, then the WCA Delegate must make his decision based on fair sportsmanship.
11e) If an incident occurs during an attempt, the WCA Delegate may award a competitor an extra attempt, replacing the attempt during which the incident occurred (...)_

If timer malfunctions happened that often, why did no one ask for an extra attempt?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2013)

Goosly said:


> If timer malfunctions happened that often, why did no one ask for an extra attempt?



Don't know about others, but in my case, the timer malfunction occurred on a lucky solve, on which I got 3.64 instead of low 3 or so. If I had asked for an extra, I would most probably have gotten a slower time (I vareage between 5 and 6), keeping the 3.64 was thus the best option.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

I asked the WCA Delegate about it and he was the one that said we had to make do.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

The reasons I just let it be was because
1. No-one who had the issue tried to prove to me that it was replicable while stopping the timer in the normal way.
2. I couldn't replicate it without stopping the timer in a weird way (e.g. bouncing lightly off it, or only hitting the side of it). Therefore I assumed this is what people were doing.
3. I never had the problem, and I did many many solves, so it seems unlikely that it is a random unlucky occurrence.

Having seen Alex's video, I am a bit perplexed. I thought his first few problems were because he was bouncing too quickly off it, but the video shows otherwise.

I'm sorry if it affected you, but I didn't feel that it was within my power to award extra solves.

The timers will be distributed for extensive use/testing before the next comp so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't occur to me to try and demonstrate it.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Didn't occur to me to try and demonstrate it.



I thought it was commonly known that to make a timer complaint you need to be able to replicate it..? Could be wrong.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I thought it was commonly known that to make a timer complaint you need to be able to replicate it..? Could be wrong.



When I initially raised my concern it was dismissed as a non-issue. I was told that it was my fault for not stopping correctly.

If I make a timer complaint, and you know that I need to replicate it for it to be valid, please ask me to replicate it instead of telling me that I don't have a valid complaint.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> When I initially raised my concern it was dismissed as a non-issue. I was told that it was my fault for not stopping correctly.
> 
> If I make a timer complaint, and you know that I need to replicate it for it to be valid, please ask me to replicate it instead of telling me that I don't have a valid complaint.


If you did make the complaint to me and I didn't ask you to replicate it, then I am sorry. It was because other people already had the same issue and had unsuccessfully tried to replicate it therefore in my mind it was the same issue with the same cause. If you complained to Billy then that's the wrong route to go down, so there is no blame attached to him.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> If you did make the complaint to me and I didn't ask you to replicate it, then I am sorry. It was because other people already had the same issue and had unsuccessfully tried to replicate it therefore in my mind it was the same issue with the same cause.



It probably is - at this point we really just need to do some testing.



kinch2002 said:


> If you complained to Billy then that's the wrong route to go down, so there is no blame attached to him.



I didn't, was just responding to his points.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> It probably is - at this point we really just need to do some testing.


Yes timers will be distributed to people I see between now at Cuthberts. If you want one specifically then I'd be happy to send 1 or 2 to you.


Kirjava said:


> I didn't, was just responding to his points.


OK that's fine. I wasn't sure who you meant when you said that you made the complaint - I can't remember everybody who talks to me during a comp


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes timers will be distributed to people I see between now at Cuthberts. If you want one specifically then I'd be happy to send 1 or 2 to you.



Probably better to use someone else, as my attendance is tentative atm.



kinch2002 said:


> OK that's fine. I wasn't sure who you meant when you said that you made the complaint - I can't remember everybody who talks to me during a comp



You should remember me though because I'm super cool :c


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes timers will be distributed to people I see between now at Cuthberts. If you want one specifically then I'd be happy to send 1 or 2 to you.



I'll have a couple.
I'm definitely coming to cuthberts, and because I have a pro timer of my own, I would be able to notice any differences in the responsiveness or w/e of them.
I would also like to say that I did a lot of solves and also never had the problem. 

In response to alex's video, I think it looks like he is putting most/all of the pressure in his hands on the front edge of the timer, which won't trigger them as the line is fairly narrow and in the middle. I could just as easily be wrong though.

Could all the videos of this happening at Guildford be uploaded and linked in this thread so we can see whats going on and try to make sense of it a bit better? Watching it back is going to be much more accurate than written thoughts.
EDIT: This video already exists, so ignore this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 28, 2013)

Could this be a Battery problem? On my G2 timer it had a problem where it would stop somewhere in between .50 and 1.80 before I stop it with my hands I fixed it with a new battery.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm curious how many people had this problem at Indiana 2013. I never saw or heard about a case; however, I did have a couple of people who tried to beg me into guaranteeing them a gen2 timer because they didn't trust the Pro ones. I refused to take specific actions to grant such requests. (Chris Olson asked me this for 2x2x2, but luckily for him, all solves for 2x2x2 were being done at gen2 timers anyway, so I didn't have to make special accommodations for him - he got his request by default. We had main events done at gen2 timers, side events at Pro timers. 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 were done on all 12 timers, so some people had to use Pros, while others used gen2s.)

My Pro timers were ones taken from WC, so they were still quite new.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2013)

It's worth noting that these timers were generally all brand new out of the box at the Guildford Open.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm curious how many people had this problem at Indiana 2013.



I had the timer shut off when I stopped it on one of my 3x3 solves at Indiana 2013. The worst part is it would have been my best solve.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm curious how many people had this problem at Indiana 2013. I never saw or heard about a case; however, I did have a couple of people who tried to beg me into guaranteeing them a gen2 timer because they didn't trust the Pro ones. I refused to take specific actions to grant such requests. (Chris Olson asked me this for 2x2x2, but luckily for him, all solves for 2x2x2 were being done at gen2 timers anyway, so I didn't have to make special accommodations for him - he got his request by default. We had main events done at gen2 timers, side events at Pro timers. 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 were done on all 12 timers, so some people had to use Pros, while others used gen2s.)
> 
> My Pro timers were ones taken from WC, so they were still quite new.



I had this happen on 2 solves at Indiana. 
2 of them the timer didn't stop the first time and the 3rd one the timer reset.

Edit: Also, I've had this issue ever since we started using these piece of junk timers. Last year at nationals this happened on 2-3 of my 2x2 solves at nationals. I can't remember what other comps this has happened at but any comp that's had these I've had it happen at least once or twice. 
I don't feel comfortable using these timers. Especially for an event like 2x2 where any fraction of a second will screw your whole average up.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had the issue since I got mine in January 2012.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 29, 2013)

This happened to me once on a 2x2 solve. I thought I stopped the timer at 4, so I got ready to get up. But then I saw the timer was still going and I got an 8


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

ive had a protimer since Christmas and i _never_ had a problem with it resetting or not stopping and i do almost all of my solves on it.


----------



## avgdi (Aug 29, 2013)

This happens to me at least once every comp I go to. Because that's the only place where I use Gen 3 timers.
Also, the last local comp that I went to, I can think of at least 2 other people who were having this problem.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 29, 2013)

I've never had a timer turn off when I stop, but I have seen the timer not stop when it should as demonstrated in the video. Seen all of these issues come up multitudes of times when I've been a judge though.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had it clear once at Worlds, but I normally have Gen 2 at the comps I go to.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2013)

Since these came out, I have always pushed my hands down firmly and not released for at least a few seconds. I've never had a problem.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 29, 2013)

This is definitely a video that should be sent to the people of Speedstacks. Now that I use a pro timer, I've noticed I'm a little bit more cautious when stopping it. Some of the technical issues I get with my pro timer is the timer not starting at all; it can be very annoying at times.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Since these came out, I have always pushed my hands down firmly and not released for at least a few seconds. I've never had a problem.



Also no reset problems?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Also no reset problems?



Not in competition.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Not in competition.



Ah.. I have them at home all the time  Also never in a competition. But then again, I have been to only 3 comps.  But the timer not stopping or resetting is my worst nightmare at the moment LOL


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Since these came out, I have always pushed my hands down firmly and not released for at least a few seconds. I've never had a problem.



Isn't that how you're supposed to stop the timers.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Isn't that how you're supposed to stop the timers.



Exactly. The people who have the problems are the people who just tap the sensors and then let go. That was fine for gen 2, so now everyone's used to it.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 29, 2013)

the third solves show timer not stopping but it may be because of what noah says this was at New Zealand Nations 2012 my last comp


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2013)

I have raised a call with SpeedStacks. 

Hopefully they will issue a statement to address these issues. 

I must say that I have lost a lot of confidence in using them for Cuthberts Open in October.

Also... just for LOL's






Pro Timer used. Looks like it didn't stop the first time


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2013)

Excellent video of the playground running!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Also... just for LOL's



The judge didn't hold the paper appropriately the whole time, so the competitor could easily see downwards. I demand a full investigation and in the likely case of conviction, a three-year ban from the playground.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2013)

Stefan said:


> The judge didn't hold the paper appropriately the whole time, so the competitor could easily see downwards. I demand a full investigation and in the likely case of conviction, a three-year ban from the playground.



There has already been plenty of discussion about the inadequate use of the kuti-card during this......solve..... But it's worth noting that although it looks like he is cheating, he had run this course BLD plenty of times before his official attempt. 

None the less.. I think there is enough contraversy attached to prevent his time being added to his WPRBLDA profile.

>.<


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> But it's worth noting that although it looks like he is cheating, he had run this course BLD plenty of times before his official attempt.


You could have said that about Kuti too


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You could have said that about Kuti too



Hmmm... different scrambles though for Kuti


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Hmmm... different scrambles though for Kuti


Good point. I highly doubt the random state of the playground as the competitor hardly seemed to use any inspection. I think it was a prepared solve and as such a prepared punishment would seem appropiate


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Good point. I highly doubt the random state of the playground as the competitor hardly seemed to use any inspection. I think it was a prepared solve and as such a prepared punishment would seem appropiate



Indeed, a fully prepared solve. There was no memorization prior to the attempt so we can only assume it was either a mis-scramble (same as previous attempt) or Laurence had the scramble to practice at home in his garden before hand.


----------



## EMI (Aug 29, 2013)

Also had this problem a few times at two official competition (stopping like on a V2, I guess). Another competitor was given an extra attempt because of a reset after stopping. I try to avoid V3s since then.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Exactly. The people who have the problems are the people who just tap the sensors and then let go. That was fine for gen 2, so now everyone's used to it.



But look at Alex's solves. It looks like he held his hand there plenty long enough and it didn't stop.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 29, 2013)

Out of curiosity, has anyone complained to the Speedstacks company about this?


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone complained to the Speedstacks company about this?



I'm pretty sure the WCA let them know they weren't happy about not being able to buy gen2 timers anymore. I'm not sure if the issues themselves have been complained about though.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone complained to the Speedstacks company about this?



Not 10 posts before yours did I state that I have submitted the video to SpeedStacks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 29, 2013)

Off-topic, but don't all cubes need to be fully covered as soon as they are scrambled now? 

EDIT: jk lol the video is from 2012


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 29, 2013)

All this will soon be fixed by Speedstack timers that are for Speedsolving,


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> All this will soon be fixed by Speedstack timers that are for Speedsolving,



I haven't been able to find ANY information on this that isn't just people talking about it. Is there somewhere speedstacks said this?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I haven't been able to find ANY information on this that isn't just people talking about it. Is there somewhere speedstacks said this?



I have a Pic on my computer of what the timer will look like.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I have a Pic on my computer of what the timer will look like.



How?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> How?



Someone sent me the pic on FaceBook. I would post the pic here but I don't know if it's going to stay up.


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Someone sent me the pic on FaceBook. I would post the pic here but I don't know if it's going to stay up.



Who are they and how did they get it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Who are they and how did they get it?



I don't remember who and I didn't ask where they got it.


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Good point. I highly doubt the random state of the playground as the competitor hardly seemed to use any inspection. I think it was a prepared solve and as such a prepared punishment would seem appropiate



So that would make this more similar to a bld Magic solve?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't remember who and I didn't ask where they got it.



Seems legit. Speedstacks has said nothing about this and you have a picture from someone who you don't remember.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Seems legit. Speedstacks has said nothing about this and you have a picture from someone who you don't remember.



True I can PM you the pics if you want.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> True I can PM you the pics if you want.



Why don't you just post them?


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Why don't you just post them?



Yeah I don't see why this should be secret if you're the only source


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Why don't you just post them?



I would But I don't know if I should leak the info about them yet.

If you all really want to know about it click here http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/cube-timer-396907537?ga_submit_new=10%3A1377871904


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/cube-timer-396907537?ga_submit_new=10%3A1377871904



uhm

so judges will have to check you aren't touching the cube I guess


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> uhm
> 
> so judges will have to check you aren't touching the cube I guess



I guess so.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2013)

And the cube is the wrong side of the timer. Excellent research Speed Stacks!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> And the cube is the wrong side of the timer. Excellent research Speed Stacks!



Umm since when is this a speed stacks product 

Btw, anyone else notice that in that mockup its still a pro timer, but basically with a display plugged into it. Same problems?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would But I don't know if I should leak the info about them yet.
> 
> If you all really want to know about it click here http://michael123425.deviantart.com/art/cube-timer-396907537?ga_submit_new=10%3A1377871904



I was under the impression that that picture was really not supposed to be public


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Umm since when is this a speed stacks product



It says StackMat Pro cube timer in the top left corner. I made an assumption based on the information I was given.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> It says StackMat Pro cube timer in the top left corner. I made an assumption based on the information I was given.



Yeah, from the look of it I would say its more of a display that just plugs straight into the timer, not on a cable. Could be a good idea, but its on the wrong side of the cube.

EDIT: Ooooo I just saw the logo in the top.
I really hope this isn't official, because that at least implies someone at the WCA had this idea and sent it to them. Either that, or they really can't follow a design brief.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 30, 2013)

That thing is dumb...


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> And the cube is the wrong side of the timer. Excellent research Speed Stacks!



Is it? Cause if you look at where his hands are, his hands line up and match the spots where your would hands go on the timer don't they?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2013)

At Cornell 2013, I was judging a foot solve, the timer was running the entire time, and then when he stopped the timer and it reset itself to .04 (something less than .05). I knew that he hadn't hit the reset button (others were watching too), so I gave him another solve (since it was under .05 anyway). I know some of the feet competitors used their own gen2 timers because they wouldn't use pro timers


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Is it? Cause if you look at where his hands are, his hands line up and match the spots where your would hands go on the timer don't they?



Is anyone actually looking at the picture? The cube is between the timer and the solver. That is not the regular way round.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is anyone actually looking at the picture? The cube is between the timer and the solver. That is not the regular way round.



There are some possible advantages to this:
1. The display can be part of the timer, as is shown in the picture. So spectators can see what the results are, without the need for an expensive tournament display.
2. The judge would be able to potentially more easily see whether or not the solver is in contact with the puzzle when stopping the solve.
3. Of course, this is the normal orientation with feet.

Of course, there are also disadvantages:
1. It's easier to stop the timer while maintaining contact with the puzzle, so judges will have to actually watch carefully for the case described in #1 above.
2. It will probably slow down solves, at least while we get used to it.
3. The timer partially blocks spectator view of the cube.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> . The timer partially blocks spectator view of the cube.



Do you really think this? I would say that most competitors hold the cube up (unless it's table abuse), and sometimes not even over the table.

Also, it is currently legal to solve with the timer on top, since you're even given 1 minute before your solve (IIRC) to get ready, so you could flip it around then.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay for another minutes digit and sup-10 solves!


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is anyone actually looking at the picture? The cube is between the timer and the solver. That is not the regular way round.



We don't design the timers though, they do. So it doesn't matter what we think is the regular way around, Speedstacks is gonna build the timer they wanna build because it's their product.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 30, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> We don't design the timers though, they do. So it doesn't matter what we think is the regular way around, Speedstacks is gonna build the timer they wanna build because it's their product.



Then they are truely marketing geniuses.
They can try and sell us a trailer made product which doesn't suit our needs.
I for one will run out and give them money when the product they already sold me fits it's purpose better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ew. That new timer would make things like pyra and 2x2 quite a bit slower. Especially if the cube has to stay behind the timer.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ew. That new timer would make things like pyra and 2x2 quite a bit slower. Especially if the cube has to stay behind the timer.



And stopping BLD solves would be much harder, especially multi.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> There are some possible advantages to this:
> 1. The display can be part of the timer, as is shown in the picture. So spectators can see what the results are, without the need for an expensive tournament display.



This is not going to be a problem. Most organizations already have competition displays in their inventory.

Also they are too small to see from a distance so displays would always be necessary.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> And stopping BLD solves would be much harder, especially multi.



Most multi solves aren't stackmatted


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Most multi solves aren't stackmatted



This one has an extra digit.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 31, 2013)

It's still a good idea to play safe by removing your blindfold before hitting the stackmat. During a 50 or 55-minute solve, wasting a couple of seconds doing that really doesn't matter.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 31, 2013)

This was circulated round the delegates a long time ago, and was the beginning of a discussion. This was by no means a finished product. Unfortunately it was leaked straight away but thankfully that was contained quickly. It seems like it is entirely in the open now. Now we have a load of people jumping to conclusions and criticising without knowing any facts. Yay.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ew. That new timer would make things like pyra and 2x2 quite a bit slower. Especially if the cube has to stay behind the timer.


Faster pick up and slower stopping with this so it kind of evens out. I don't see the need for a change, but I hardly see a problem with it either.


----------



## zheweiwu (Sep 21, 2013)

Those must be the July 2012 batch. We stackers noticed that problem with that batch of timers too...


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 21, 2013)

zheweiwu said:


> Those must be the July 2012 batch. We stackers noticed that problem with that batch of timers too...



Zhewei!!!! 

There should be a stacking forum, perhaps make one?

Also, my November 2011 batch sux.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 10, 2014)

This isn't me, but man this would have sucked.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 10, 2014)

Mikel said:


> This isn't me, but man this would have sucked.



omg that sucks


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 10, 2014)

Mikel said:


> This isn't me, but man this would have sucked.



Hehehehehehehe


----------

